# Uber/Lyft driver moved from Portland to Minneapolis. Getting way worse ratings on Lyft in MSP.



## Jon in MSP (Oct 23, 2017)

I gave hundreds of rides for Lyft in Portland, OR. ( I also drive for Uber. ) I play indie music like Lord Huron, and The Shins etc. I have a 2017 car with bottled water, I ALWAYS say hello or say something nice immeadiately. I grab luggage and put into the trunk for them if they have any.

My average rating for hundreds of rides, until the last few weeks 4.95 - 4.93

In the last few weeks about every 5 or so rides I'm getting people giving me like 3 stars. I've got like (5) 3 star ratings out of like 25 rides driving for Lyft just recently in Minneapolis. It was 4.96 just weeks ago. I know a bunch of the low ratings I got we're completely undeserved because I've been paying extra attention lately to avoid this, keeping the car cleaner, reading them better.

What the heck? What is wrong with Minneapolis? My Uber rating hasn't taken a dive. I plan to move back to Portland, OR soon and really want to keep driving for Lyft. I don't get it.

Went from getting a 3 star about once in 100 rides, to about once in 5 rides. What the heck.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Quit wearing your Green Bay Packers Jersey while driving. Especially around Eden Prairie.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Portland rocks, people are friendlier in general.

Don' tell anyone, please keep our secret safe.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You used to have more laid back riders in OR, as its a recreational use state.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> You used to have more laid back riders in OR, as its a recreational use state.


Hold on, let me finish this bowl.

(flick, bubble, bubble, bubble)

What was that now?


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Lyft riders here are way more entitled and rate more critically than Uber riders.


----------

